# Leupold Vendetta



## Coach Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has replied. The Vendetta looks like the best idea since sliced bread. I'm also waiting to read some reviews before buying one.:tongue:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

it is rock soild and I loved it!:thumbs_up it's dead on and no problem to see the display

Only problem is that it is illegal to use for hunting in Ohio and alot of other states


----------



## Coach Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

That is strange,,, Why would a range finder be illegal?


----------



## Craveman (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: bow mounted range finder*



Coach Dad said:


> That is strange,,, Why would a range finder be illegal?


I can't speak for other states but here in Oregon it is illegal to have any electronic device attached to our bow or arrows. That includes illuminated nocks, any type of artificial lighting of the sight such as an led, and from what I understand, it would even be illegal to use a bow mounted camera to film your shot on an animal. So I would assume that the range finder falls into the same category. 
I know several guys who use illuminated nocks, and I had a little light on my old setup's sight (though I could never seem to keep a battery in it that worked) and didn't even realize until recently that it was a violation.
There are a lot of people who argue the merits and the reach of the law for both pro and con, but without getting into the mud, that is it in a nutshell as I understand it.


----------



## jim-bo (Feb 10, 2010)

I have only seen the advertisements, but I don't know how i feel about them just yet... interesting concept though.


----------



## abentarro (Mar 20, 2007)

*just got in shop 3 days ago*

set up on shop bow best range finder I have seen yet. It is light wieght, easy to read #, very acurate, and best of all you are ranging at full draw when you want to shoot animal. A PLUS in my book.


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

A buddy of mine just bought one. We mounted it tonight. Didn't get a chance to sight it in yet. Will do it this weekend. I'm going to see how it works out over the weekend before I drop the cash on one for myself.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 13, 2006)

I got one a couple of weeks ago. So far, so good. I think I am going to like it.


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

Her at my buddy's camp sighting in the vendetta. Its a nice instrument but a real pain in the ***** to adjust the laser at 20 yards. I don't know if its worth the aggravation to buy one for myself. God help you if your in the woods and bump the rangefinder on a tree and throw off the sighting.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I wanted one of these badly but it's out lawed in almost all the western states where it would be really use full. Personally when I'm in a tree stand like alot of hunters on the east coast I range a few spots on the ground where I think the deer or whatever I'm hunting may come from and that's it. When I see a deer I look at my clsosest refferance point and wait to stop the deer till there or make a quick guess in relation to that spot and make the shot. But 99% of my huntng is spot and stalk and you don't have time to range the animal usually. Guessing yardage is the norm. But with only Arizona being the only western state the range finder is legal in that's disapointing. This could have been the one thing that broughtus west coast guys alot of help in the woods this year.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

bowmanhunter said:


> it is rock soild and I loved it!:thumbs_up it's dead on and no problem to see the display
> 
> Only problem is that it is illegal to use for hunting in Ohio and alot of other states


I think that rule you speaking of applies more to laser sights etc..DO range finders project a beam you can actually see..Im pretty sure there legal even when mounted to a weapon cannot Have attached to a longbow or crossbow
any mechanical, electrical or electronic device
capable of projecting a beam of light.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> I think that rule you speaking of applies more to laser sights etc..DO range finders project a beam you can actually see..Im pretty sure there legal even when mounted to a weapon cannot Have attached to a longbow or crossbow
> any mechanical, electrical or electronic device
> capable of projecting a beam of light.


I couldn't agree more but I dont make the laws.

Here it is though in black and white:sad:

http://www.leupold.com/_pdfs/vendetta_legalstates.pdf


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

The weight is 10 oz. because the weight is in the center of the bow, it really isn't noticeable like it would be as if it was mounted on the edges like a stabilizer. 

Translation.....you don't notice it. 

The unit itself is very easy to install but dialing it in may take a bit of work or it may not. The reason I say this is because the unit will be more accurate if zero'd in at longer ranges than shorter ranges. This is entirely up to the individual. You can set the laser dot (not for hunting, just sighting in only) at 20 yards very easily but 30 is much better and 40 is excellent, but some type of a rest along with a friend really helps out as does an overcast day at longer distances. FYI......A Hooter-Shooter would be, by far, the best way to dial in one of these units. This way you could have your bow at full draw with your reference pin set while you moved the laser dot exactly where it needed to be. Also, Mine took a bit of manipulating as I wanting maximum sight picture but I also needed to stay clear of the riser for the laser beam to get a reading, so figure an extra 3-5 minutes if you go that route if you have an extra large pin guard that you center in your peep. 

Accuracy is what you would expect from Leupold. It's dead on. You come to full draw and place whatever pin you select as your aiming pin (I use my 20 yd pin) on the target and hit the switch mounted where you desire on the riser and you get a reading. You can also get a continuous scan reading as well for moving targets. While at full draw, it's easy to glance to the OLED display and see the distance. When you're ready to shoot, place the correct pin on the animal and execute the shot. It's that easy! 

As I was practicing with the unit, I did get a sense that some people that experience "Buck-Fever" may want to spend some time with it before they install it, set it and go hunting into the woods. I say this because once you have your distance of say, 35 yards you just don't want to be in a rush to zip correct pin in the area and punch the release. Just like any scenario in hunting, you want this unit to be part of a controlled and repeatable step by step scenario that you play through in your head before you execute in the field. When you do that, you'll greatly increase your odds of taking game. 

In the future, I would like to see Leupold offer an extended windage bracket. This would offer greater vision of sight pins without any chance of riser interference from the shorter bows. 

The Leupold Vendetta is an excellent idea that functions flawlessly from all my testing. The 2 biggest advantages I can see initially is: 

No longer ranging certain "marker objects" when setting up in a hunting area and rely on them to judge in relation to where the game appears. When you draw back on your game, you can also have an exact yardage to shoot from. The readings are instant.

If you can remember your bow, you can remember you rangefinder. 


PM me with any questions.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> I think that rule you speaking of applies more to laser sights etc..DO range finders project a beam you can actually see..Im pretty sure there legal even when mounted to a weapon cannot Have attached to a longbow or crossbow
> any mechanical, electrical or electronic device
> capable of projecting a beam of light.





bowmanhunter said:


> I couldn't agree more but I dont make the laws.
> 
> Here it is though in black and white:sad:
> 
> http://www.leupold.com/_pdfs/vendetta_legalstates.pdf


I stand corrected..


----------



## jackshouse-1555 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, do you have to take the vendentta off the bow after you are done shooting the bow or do you have to leave it on the bow so you don't have to resight in the vendetta rangefinder ,thanx for the response


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad I ran into this. Got a buudy looking at one of these...didn't think it would fall into the "beam of light" rule :aww:


----------



## ncarchery (May 3, 2009)

recently shot one on a diamond black ice and it was pretty sweet. you could feel the weight but all in all a nice piece of equipment


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I've just about convinced myself to get one... eliminates one more thing to worry about when you have Mr. Big walk out in front of you. Thank goodness that it's legal in North Carolina


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

Damn.... illegal in NJ too!


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

Four of us in my little hunting group bought them. All four of us took them back. Not worth the aggravation with the set up. Been using them since July 3rd.


----------



## buck can do (Dec 30, 2010)

*electronic hunting devices*

i dont unrdstand why certain states make the leupold vandetta illegal.they are only helping animal right activest.and costing there state money.andmaking it harder on us hunters.i think any device that helps range and animal and helps a hunter make a more ethicl kill,would definatly help the war against animal rihgt activest.


----------



## buck can do (Dec 30, 2010)

leupold has a online setup video. that is very easy to follow.for all that is having problems


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

i think any device that helps range and animal and helps a hunter make a more ethicl kill,would definatly help the war against animal rihgt activest. 

So why not use heat seeking rockets? It is hunting, man, not killing! Hunting involves a number of human decisions as to what is an ethical shot. Unfortunately, sometimes we are wrong, and then we, as well as the animal, have to live with the consequences of our actions.
Of course, the liberal anti-hunting establishment doesn't understand "consequences". They don't agree that the animal should have to live with the consequences of our actions anymore than humans should have to live with the consequences of their actions!


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

I read in another forum that in Ohio you can use the Vendetta as long as the laser has been diabled. I guess you would have to do this after you sight it in, the laser is only used to sight the vendetta to your pins. But again, that is just what I read. I think I may send a message to ODNR to verify this, and if its legal I may get one myself!


----------

